# pigeon crooked beak



## raychel (Aug 20, 2014)

2 months ago i found a young pigeon with an overgrown crooked beak.i trimmed it a little bit but the pigeon can't eat.i hand feed him since then.the only seeds he can pick up and eat is rice but still he is not very quick.the vet said his beak is ok but i dont think so.he CAN'T eat.what's wrong with this pigeon?is there something it can be done?
it looks like this
http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/beak 1.jpg


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

The vet is dumb, I'd reccomend another vet. I think trimming it little by little should help over time, just be super careful, or find a vet that actually knows what he's talking about to help. Poor guy.  Hope he's okay.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

The picture is actually of one of our rescues, "Piglet", who we found as a youngster in 2003 and still have today. He was on a sidewalk with his poppa trying to feed him. He had Canker AND Pox in his beak, so the beak was pushed out of alignment and became hooked.

We trim the beak back and sometimes file down the end, just far enough so as not to cause bleeding. As his beak grows back too much quite quickly, we do this about every 3 to 4 weeks. For birds like that, it is best to provide seed in a deep dish so they can get the beak right into it.


----------



## raychel (Aug 20, 2014)

Raisindust said:


> The vet is dumb, I'd reccomend another vet. I think trimming it little by little should help over time, just be super careful, or find a vet that actually knows what he's talking about to help. Poor guy.  Hope he's okay.


i have to find a good vet yeah but i also have to find money lol.since then i will continue hand feeding him.and don't be sad he is vey happy.thanks for your reply


----------



## raychel (Aug 20, 2014)

John_D said:


> Hi
> 
> The picture is actually of one of our rescues, "Piglet", who we found as a youngster in 2003 and still have today. He was on a sidewalk with his poppa trying to feed him. He had Canker AND Pox in his beak, so the beak was pushed out of alignment and became hooked.
> 
> We trim the beak back and sometimes file down the end, just far enough so as not to cause bleeding. As his beak grows back too much quite quickly, we do this about every 3 to 4 weeks. For birds like that, it is best to provide seed in a deep dish so they can get the beak right into it.


hi john.wow really?mine look exactly like that pigeon.i will have to upload a pic for you guys to see.the thing is that i trim the beak but it still is crooked and i cant trim more because it starts bleeding.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Raychel

Yeah, Piglet's beak is still crossed or scissored. His beak was too inflexible at the age we found him to really fix it, plus his jaw had probably been pushed out of true also. He does fine, though. 

We have had a couple where we trimmed just a tiny bit too much, but we liberally covered the bleed with cornflour (cornstarch?) powder to stop it.


----------



## raychel (Aug 20, 2014)

John_D said:


> Hi Raychel
> 
> Yeah, Piglet's beak is still crossed or scissored. His beak was too inflexible at the age we found him to really fix it, plus his jaw had probably been pushed out of true also. He does fine, though.
> 
> We have had a couple where we trimmed just a tiny bit too much, but we liberally covered the bleed with cornflour (cornstarch?) powder to stop it.


hi 
im happy he is fine but can your Piglet eat without your help?and isnt there anything it can be done to fix such problems?i mean a surgery or something


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

With a beak that overgrows like that, you will just have to keep trimming it back to make it easier for him to eat. Finding a good bird vet that can teach you how to do it properly so that you don't hurt him, would be a good idea. And as John has said, giving him a deeper little dish to be able to fill it so that he can dig his beak into it, does help. The beak being that way also makes it hard for them to preen. Nothing you can do about it though, other than trimming.


----------



## raychel (Aug 20, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> With a beak that overgrows like that, you will just have to keep trimming it back to make it easier for him to eat. Finding a good bird vet that can teach you how to do it properly so that you don't hurt him, would be a good idea. And as John has said, giving him a deeper little dish to be able to fill it so that he can dig his beak into it, does help. The beak being that way also makes it hard for them to preen. Nothing you can do about it though, other than trimming.


thanks for ur reply..i can trim it properly coz the pigeon is white so his beak is light colored and i can see what im trimming..a deeper little dish helps indeed but still he can only eat rice.he cant swallow wheat.oh well i guess i'll keep hand feeding him


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Eating only rice isn't healthy for him. Rice doesn't contain many nutrients. If he can pick up rice, then he can pick up other seeds. I think he probably just doesn't like wheat. You need to include other seeds.


----------

